# Magazine Pouches for the "other" handed shooters



## berreez (Dec 29, 2010)

Been searching for left-handed magazine pouches for USPSA matches. I have a 2" web belt and I just can't find anything that will fit it. So to all you lefties out there, what are you using?


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm left handed.

Unless you have a requirement that I don't understand?

All I do is order a mag holder from a quality place they are all ambidextrous for me.:smt082

They rarely are listed left or right handed.

I use both plastic & leather.

No problems.

:smt1099


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Master's Leather Magazine Case

MASTER"S Leather DOUBLE Magazine Case

Your belt may be to wide, try 1 1/2 inch belt. The above magazine case will not fit anything larger than 1 1/2 inches.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If you are after "Game Holsters", which I expect, you might want to ask the question on the Brian Enos forum.

brianenos.com


----------

